# Disque dur Ipod classic



## Feurt (9 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour...
Aujourd'hui , je suis ici pour changer le disque dur de mon Ipoc Classic 160 Go.
J'ai plusieur problèmes : 
-1 Je ne sais PAS DU TOUT de quelle génération est cet ipod ni si c'est un thin ou pas 
-2 Je voudrais remplacer ce disque dur par un plus petit ( env. 60 Go ) mais j'avais crus voir que les ipods n'étaient pas compatibles avec tous les DD de leur époque ...

Pouvez vous m'éclairer ?


Merci d'avance a tous !


----------



## okeeb (10 Décembre 2015)

Let's go --> reconnaître son iPod mais aussi ici chez iFixt

Puis un tour sur iFixt (si c'est le bon modèle) --> https://www.ifixit.com/Store/iPod/iPod-Classic-160-GB-Thin-Hard-Drive/IF130-023


----------



## Feurt (10 Décembre 2015)

Comme je peux pas le démarrer , je suis bloqué sut ifixit... idem sur le site d'apple


----------



## okeeb (12 Décembre 2015)

Feurt a dit:


> Comme je peux pas le démarrer , je suis bloqué sut ifixit... idem sur le site d'apple



Le démarrer ? Il suffit de répondre aux questions puis de retourner l'_iPod_ pour localiser le numéro de modèle et ainsi l'identifier...


----------



## Feurt (12 Décembre 2015)

Hola oui j'avais mal lu ! Ducoup c'est un late 209 (thin)... Donc pour le DD ?


----------



## okeeb (12 Décembre 2015)

Et bien, disons que cela risque d'être ardu... iFixit qualifie l'intervention de difficile, nécessitant quelques accessoires bien spécifiques et beaucoup de minutie. 
Personnellement je ne m'y risquerais pas, mais je suis un piètre bricoleur, alors rien ne s'oppose à ce que vous y parveniez...


----------

